# Tanners Creek catfish tournament



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

There is an open catfish tournament Sat.the 16th at tanners creek starting at 12noon-7pm indiana time or slow time.It is also a Cabela`s qualifer for 2005 classic at Santee Cooper. Kentuckiana club is running it.For info call Adam at (812)866-5108.


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

Here is some additional information on this tournament:

You do not have to be a member to fish but you must be a member to qualify for the 2005 Cabela's Classic.

Entry fee per person is $25.00 plus $5.00 for big fish pot. Payback will be 100%.
One or two person teams, a third person may fish if under 16 or over 65.
Limits on rods are based on state laws in the waters you are fishing.
5 live fish limit per team, minimum size 10".
Start and finish at the ramp.
Fishing area is dam to dam.


The Kentuckiana Catfish Club will also hold a Big Fish Derby at the Madison, Indiana ramp on October 23. Hours will be 9:00 a.m. until 9:00 p.m. Indiana (slow) time. That tournament will be $30.00 per person. Weigh in one fish per team.


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

Here`s the results:
1st-48lbs
2nd-36lbs
3rd-34lbs
Big fish-16lbs and 11 teams.


----------

